# Review appointment after bfn



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

I have received my appointment for my review, 23rd November. This is a lot quicker than I thought.  Can anyone tell me what happens.

G x


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Gillipepper, 

Im also waiting on my review appt after   and hope you dont mind me follow your post. 

J x


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Is your review appt with RFC?? I noticed your ET was 25/9/11, i had mine on 16/9/11 & have received appt yet.  I give them a call & apparently wont be getting mine until January time as clinic closed December and some of January, dont know what going on!! 

J x


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi ya

Yes appointment is with RFC 23/11/11 at 945.  I wasnt expecting anything until due to the work.  Will double check letter when i get home, youhave me worried now.  Its all very strange would have thought with you having ET before me you would have heard somehting by now.  We were private but i doubt that makes any difference.

Gx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Gilli

Sorry to hear about BFN.  

Usually at the review they will discuss with you what they think may have happpened in your cycle. They might suggest what they would do differently in a future cycle and advise you about other treatment options. Here if you look through the other forums, in the IVF section there is a negative cycle thread where they have lists of questions that you might want to ask. When you are at this stage everything is very raw and I found this helped me compile a list of questions to try and understand what had happened and what might be the way forward from the BFN. Again I want to send you   Take care of yourself xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Gillipepper

That is a quick review, i had my failed cylce on 24th July and my review is only on 21st November - not sure how they work but something isnt right!  I was thinking the exact same thing and not sure what to expect at review either.  A list of questions is a good idea think i might try that suggested thread myself.  Seeing as mine is on 21st i'll let you know how mine goes and you will be prepared for yours.


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi

G - sorry if i got you worried about your appointment   You probably are right  in your dates but maybe because you are private it may be different!! I hope all goes well with your appt on 23 November!! 

Babydreams - I hope all goes well with your appt on 21 November.  

I look forward til hearing from yous and hopefully get some guidance for when my own comes in January some time  

J x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Gillip good luck with your review.     I think you are usually seen a bit faster when you are private. They usually dont tell you much at your review. Unfortunately huni they usually dont know why it didnt work, they say its just one of those things but generally they say it is worth trying again. The good thing though is you will be able to talk about what your next step would be and what you can do differently.

Babyd good luck with your review huni, hopefully they will give you the results of your mri too and you will then know what the next step is.  

Journey hope your review comes round quickly cos it is so frustrating waiting on appointments.  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Gosh Gillip

That was quick, we had to wait 4 months for our review..

We where told that everything went ok we just didnt get preg and just discussed what grades etc the embies where.In and out in 10 mins  :-(

Good luck to you both for your reviews...

Jillyhen x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Guys

We only waited 2 weeks for our review at the RFC. It was given to us on the day that we rang the embryologist.  At Origin we waited 3 weeks for our review and it lasted an hour and twenty mins.


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Good luck with review this morning babyd

Gx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Gillipepper - its this afternoon... eekkkk Really nervous about these MRI results but only time will tell.  I'll keep you posted later!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Good luck for later babydreams..

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Jilly x


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Gillipepper - just wanted to let you know how i got on yesterday.  Got Dr Steele, she is lovely.  Was advised i have a large mass of Endo fusing my Uterus and Bowel together, so its to the operating table i go... eeekkkk.  She explained a little but gave me an appt with the Prof for 6th Dec as he will be the one doing the surgery she wanted him to see me to explain in detail.  She advised that it was in a risky position and if anything goes wrong i could end up with a colostomy bag   She lost me after that, as i completely freaked out!  Have to wait now again to see the prof on 6th Dec - 2 weeks today!  

She also explained about my tx and advised me my 3 embies were dividing but werent very good quality - dont know why that was  .  She did say that maybe if we have this surgery we will get more eggs the next time and have a better chance at getting better quality ones.  

I hope your review goes well tomorrow!


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi babyd

So sorry to here that you have to go through an op.  What questions did you ask or did you not need to ask any.  Thinking of asking if there were any other tests for me to do as getting a bit worried as i only got 3 eggs and hope my egg reserve isnt finished.

Will let you know how i get on tomorrow.

Gx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Gillipepper - I just asked about my embies, as on the day of ET they didnt tell me anything about them, barr that they were putting the best two back in and the other wasnt suitable for freezing.  I only got 4 eggs 3 of which became embies and am really worried about that too.  Dr Steele did say though that if i get the surgery i might get more the next time, who knows!  

Good luck with your review today and let me know how you get on!


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi 

Review went ok yesterday we saw Dr McFaul.  He went through each stage of the icis with us and basically said that the reason why it failed was down to mother nature.  We have signed back on to the private list.  Waiting time anything between 3 to 12 months.

Totally random question for anyone - Read somewhere on here about taking Royal Jelly, have now bought it bought do i take it 1 or 2 or 3 times a day.

G


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Gillip

We where the same as you.

What is Royal Jelly? I know its a stupid question

Jillyhen


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Jilly

Its a supplement you can take, apparently comes from the honey of nursing queen bees.  Meant to be very good for us woman.  Read about it on here somewhere.  Got it Holland & barret


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi gillip, glad your review went ok. I have been taking royal jelly for a while now too. I take 3 tablets a day, usually 1 in the morning and 2 at night but thats just because i never remember to take it during the day. Try anyhting, but had heard it was full of protein and good for eggies.  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Girlies

Must purchase some..

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

hiyas 

i took royal jelly throughout my tx also, only 1 a day though. its supposed to help our lovely eggies. 21 were collected and i really think the royal jelly helped me


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think i will invest in some, do you girls know how long you take it for, i dont know when my next tx will be.  Not sure when to start taking it, now or after my surgery??


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Got letter from rfc yesterday, back on waiting list, letter said the list was 11 to 13 months long .

At least we have time to save and maybe get a ski trip in. Lol

G x


----------

